# plastisol to make tags



## theinc (Jul 1, 2008)

can plastisol be used to make the tags of your shirts? I mean the tag that has the size and everything. I think that it would be better because it won't be uncomfortable to the user.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theinc said:


> can plastisol be used to make the tags of your shirts? I mean the tag that has the size and everything. I think that it would be better because it won't be uncomfortable to the user.


Yes, if you search for printed tags in the forum, you'll find lots of threads where people have gone with a screen printed tag (either directly screen printed on the t-shirt or plastisol heat transfers).

Transfer Express (among other transfer makers) offer that service.


----------



## theinc (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

theinc said:


> can plastisol be used to make the tags of your shirts? I mean the tag that has the size and everything. I think that it would be better because it won't be uncomfortable to the user.


Yes, are you planning to place it in yourself or have a printer print it in for you?

You may use plastisol transfers if you plan to do it yourself. For direct screen printing, you may have a screen printer do it for you.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We make the transfers and gang them (1 row SM 1MED 2LG Etc.) on a transfer sheet then use a hat press to apply.


----------

